# Deer creek , snowy eyes



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Not another fisherman there all morning, had it all to myself. Fished 8:30 am to 12:00 noon. Caught six by 11:00 am and they quit. Smallest was 16" largest was 22" and full of eggs, felt heavy pretty sure was over four pounds. Best day of eye fishing I've had in couple years and no one there to share it with.



















All on same bait #10 blue- silver stik bait


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Nice fishing bud. Thanks for the info

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

some of us have to work....


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I work 55 hours a week, so come Saturday I'm ready to go fishing. And over the years I have found that the nasty weather is the better the eyes seem to bite there, so it worked out perfect for me this week.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW! Congrats! 
Love that railing pic,,, it tells the whole story.

You found 'em,,, now somebody's gotta try at NIGHT.
Pull out the huge floaters and fish 5' from shore.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great catch glasseyes.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice eyes 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

You know it was just one of those days you have fishing that everything just goes right. We have all had those days and they make the memories. This was one of those days for me. The fish were doing exactly what I wanted and everything was perfect. I just could not believe that no one else showed up.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Gotta hand it to ya GlassEyes... being out in that weather is not easy but know from years ago very rewarding once you get acclimated to it, NICE! Now if you need any help with the hard part of eating them shoot me a PM


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Funny how some look at bad weather, in church Sunday a fellow told me if he didn't have to go out in that weather he would stay inside. I asked him if he went to work in bad weather like that and he responded yes of course I do. Well I told him if you have to go to work in that weather and don't give it a second thought , then why not go out in it to do something you enjoy, it's just how you look at it I guess, actually other then the snow and wind it wasn't that cold.


----------



## SteelyDeacon (Sep 17, 2008)

Congrats on making a cold day a little warmer! An inspiring event! We all are sharing it with you now; from just as close as we want to be! ;-)


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice fish man! Im sure they'll taste great, some fresh fish would be nice to ward off cabin fever!


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

glasseyes, how do you ever keep from snagging that stickbait?

When I fished the Deercreek spillway years ago I snagged jig after jig. Just wondering. Maybe you're not fishing in the spillway?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Enthusiast said:


> glasseyes, how do you ever keep from snagging that stickbait?
> 
> When I fished the Deercreek spillway years ago I snagged jig after jig. Just wondering. Maybe you're not fishing in the spillway?


Yes I am fishing the spillway and believe me I have lost my share of jigs over the last thirty years there. For one thing dragging a jig on the bottom you will lose more. The stik bait is not running that deep and only in the right spots can you get it to bump the bottom not to close to bank. I'm also fishing it very slow with a lot of still time . I have lost three of them in last two winters but only two of them from snags, the third one I threw off in a cast when I should have been doing some re-tying. The #10 bait I use stays off the bottom most of time,I think it runs 3' to 4' deep. I'm no expert with this type of fishing just been doing it off and on last three years there and I picked up on my methods from this forum. I have always been a jig man there but that has all changed now. I don't mind losing one or two of those baits if they will produce better fish.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Enthusiast said:


> glasseyes, how do you ever keep from snagging that stickbait?
> 
> When I fished the Deercreek spillway years ago I snagged jig after jig. Just wondering. Maybe you're not fishing in the spillway?


Also if you look at the pictures , you can pretty well tell that I was at the spillway.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I certainly have a lost a few jigs, but after throwing them for few hours, you tend to start to figure out where those snags are and try to avoid them. Either by reeling faster to raise the jig, or avoid that direction altogether. Jigs and grubs really are not a cost.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Dovans said:


> I certainly have a lost a few jigs, but after throwing them for few hours, you tend to start to figure out where those snags are and try to avoid them. Either by reeling faster to raise the jig, or avoid that direction altogether. Jigs and grubs really are not a cost.


I agree also, that's another reason when the water is right you will see this old man throwing with 4 lb. test from a long rod for distance with a bobber above my jig, just above the bottom.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

glasseyes said:


> I agree also, that's another reason when the water is right you will see this old man throwing with 4 lb. test from a long rod for distance with a bobber above my jig, just above the bottom.


Ive seen ya toss that bobber jig combo,empresive to watch esp. With the fixed bobber. You wing that sucker... 
Ive done the same thing below alum and have caught fish. Very effective...
Ive only fished deer creek a few times now but it dosnt seem to be to bad snag wise. No worst then any other spillway. The worst ive found(just like any other spillway) is the snagged fishing line. But like i said you will find that anywere people group together and fish.. 
Glasseyes,another bait we have done well down there on is lipless cranks in black/chrome or shad patterns. Even as cold as the water is when they decide to eat they have had no problem chaseing a lipless crank. but sticks have been my go to down there day and night.


----------



## gofish91 (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice catches glasseyes. Those are the days that we all wish for.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ive seen ya toss that bobber jig combo,empresive to watch esp. With the fixed bobber. You wing that sucker...
> Ive done the same thing below alum and have caught fish. Very effective...
> Ive only fished deer creek a few times now but it dosnt seem to be to bad snag wise. No worst then any other spillway. The worst ive found(just like any other spillway) is the snagged fishing line. But like i said you will find that anywere people group together and fish..
> Glasseyes,another bait we have done well down there on is lipless cranks in black/chrome or shad patterns. Even as cold as the water is when they decide to eat they have had no problem chaseing a lipless crank. but sticks have been my go to down there day and night.


Yes, for some reason I have used a fixed bobber for years , I also use an 8.5 foot long med. light rod and light line. I know from years past there are spots I need to hit to catch them and with that combo I can pretty much throw where I want from the side where we were fishing , the wind is usually at your back. It does seem however that the few nicer fish have been on the stik bait. But I will give the lipless bait a try sometime


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Going down again Friday morning, taking day off work. May get in a little ice fishing in later in the day, something I've wanted to do for a few years and looks like this is a good year to give it a try.


----------

